# Suche Wasserbehälter



## MatMer (16 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
da bald der Bau einer kleinen Messeanlage beginnen soll, suche ich derzeit einen Anbieter von durchsichtigen Wassertanks o.ä. Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden ich suche nur "Tanks" nicht größer als einem Meter länge. Nur um eine kleine Anlage mit Wasser simulieren zu können. Ich hoffe jemand weiß einen Anbieter für solche Sachen oder vielleicht arbeitet auch zufällig jemand von euch in so einer Firma.
Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen bis dann.


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2005)

wie durchsichtig muss er sein?

wäre ein ibc-behälter geeinget?
http://www.gefahrstoffe-lagern.de/ibc.html

diese lassen sich leicht transportieren und sind ne saubere lösung...

bekommt man oft für lau oder ein paar euro in die kaffekasse bei
betrieben mit chemicalien handeln...


----------



## MatMer (23 Juni 2005)

Hallo Markus,
ich glaube das ist keine geeignete Lösung für unseren Fall.  Die sind auch wieder zu groß usw. Ich werde mal in den Baumarkt gehen und gucken was die so anbieten.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## MatMer (23 Juni 2005)

Hallo nochmal,
ein Kollege und ich haben die optimale Lösung bei ebay gefunden, kleine Acryl behälter die als Aquarium genutzt werden können, Fassungsvermögen beträgt 3,5 L und ist genau für uns geeignet.
Wollte nur eben bescheid sagen das das Problem jetzt wohl doch gelößt ist.


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2005)

naja 3,5liter fassungsvermögen und nicht größer als 1m...

gedankelesen kann ich nicht...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2005)

Hallo Markus,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> naja 3,5liter fassungsvermögen und nicht größer als 1m...



Das ist doch konkret korrekt. Eine einzige Ausnahme, die mir einfällt, ist eine Schlauchwaage :lol: .

Gruss, Onkel


----------

